# Norman Dello Joio



## dismrwonderful (May 5, 2013)

Norman Dello Joio (January 24, 1913 - July 24, 2008) was an American composer whose output spanned over half a century, and who won a Pulitzer Prize in 1957. - Wiki

I enjoy film scores from war films for personal reasons. As I was browsing through You Tube for war documentaries I stumbled across the Walter Cronkite series Air Power and its follow-up series World War II with Walter Cronkite. The music for this series was originally written by Norman Dello Joio. Knowing nothing about him beyond the beautiful Suite from Air Power, which I watched as a kid, I did some research.

NORMAN DELLO JOIO: "Airpower" - Music from the 1956 CBS series, the short suite: 




The long suite: 




Dello Joio won the Pulitzer Prize for Music in 1957 for this piece: Meditations on Ecclesiastes 




For distinguished musical composition in the larger forms of chamber, orchestral or choral music, or for an operatic work (including ballet), performed or published during the year by a composer of established residence in the United States, Five hundred dollars ($500).

In 1965 he won an Emmy for his score for The Louvre on NBC: 




Although not regularly performed on the concert circuit by major orchestras, he has found a regular niche as a teacher, composer, administrator in the college/university circuit. College level choirs and symphonic bands still play his music. Much of his music on You Tube is performed by colleges and high school orchestras.

I found his music worth a listen. None of it had the impact of his Air Power theme, unfortunately for me.

http://www.dellojoio.com/biography.htm

Dan


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I got to work with Dello Joio one summer a long time ago. He was extremely gracious and helpful to me in matters of harmony and orchestration. Wonderful, fun and very serious man. We played his Satiric Dances with him conducting. Good memories. But alas, he and many others of his generation have been mostly ignored by orchestras. Some good bands still play his music, and I hope some choral groups keep it alive.


----------

